# Inquérito de Satisfação do IM 2011



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2011 às 14:53)

Parece que o IM lançou outro inquérito tal como no ano passado.



> Estará disponível, a partir de hoje, na página do IM na Internet, um Inquérito de Satisfação aos Utilizadores dos seus produtos e serviços, uma iniciativa que se pretende participada, de forma a aferir os aspectos passíveis de melhoria, ou a criar novos produtos e/ou serviços destinados a satisfazer as necessidades de novos segmentos de mercado.
> 
> Na perspectiva de uma sempre melhor prestação de serviços, vem o IM convidá-lo a responder a este inquérito que poderá consultar no link abaixo.
> 
> Queremos agradecer, desde já, a sua participação!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2011 às 15:27)

Já respondi, no geral, tudo positivo tirando a navegabilidade do site


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2011 às 16:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já respondi, no geral, tudo positivo tirando a navegabilidade do site



Sim igual, e o facto de o site ir logo abaixo em situações de tempo severo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2011 às 19:35)

Estou agora a responder ao meu.

Penso que o mais importante seja a última pergunta:
 Como poderia o Instituto de Meteorologia melhorar os seus produtos/serviços?

No último ano, não sei se se lembram, vários membros pediram produtos/serviços que foram disponibilizados.
Nomeadamente a actualização do radar de 10 em 10 minutos, a inserção de novas EMAs no mapa de observação à superficie, as normais climatológicas, o design da agitação marítima no mapa de avisos meteorológicos (distintos dos restantes avisos), etc.

Isto, coisas que me lembro terem sido enumeradas e que acabaram por ser alteradas ao longo do ano.

Portanto, toca a responder, especialmente a essa questão.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 19:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já respondi, no geral, tudo positivo tirando a navegabilidade do site



Fiz o mesmo


----------

